# Official Rashard is Overpayed Thread



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is the official thread where everyone that says "you guys overpayed for rashard" can post... It's getting old seeing the same post (rashard is being overpayed) in other threads. Now everyone that has comes out of the woodworks to state the obvious can do it here... :clap2:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

He's obviously not worth that much, I don't want anyone, still saying we over payed for Joe Johnson, this is 10000000000000x worst!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

yes. over paid. am i happy? yes i still am.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> yes. over paid. am i happy? yes i still am.


werd up:clap2:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I just... don't get... this contract... :whoknows:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

nobody gets the contract(s). we have weird management. i guess it'll be dwight howard and rashard lewis for the next 6 years with some spare parts, mediocre vets and some mid 1st rounders. i'm glad we got lewis, but sheesh, better than getting burned and having nothing to show for the cap room. i'd rather overpay for rashard than darko. how bout that.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

Rashard is a great scorer but hes not worth 20 million a year. Couldn't the Magic have signed Gerald Wallace *AND* Mo Williams? I think that would've made them a much better team than they will be next year with Rashard.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Very overpaid.

I like the guys game and everything.. but thats SUPERSTAR money.

They could have used it much more wisely, considering you look at all the holes on the team.

Gerald Wallace, and Darko could have been signed for that type of money..

Ohh well, better for my Raps I guess.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Overpaid is an understatement. Your GM is incompetent.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

He has made Erick Dampier look *underpaid*. That in itself is a mighty acheivement. Alongside his ability to make Kevin Garnett look like Oliver Miller (frame wise) Lewis is a catch...


:lol: 

Can I get his agent to handle my bar contract? With his logic I should be on $36 an hour to serve drinks...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I personally questioned why he would opt out of a contract that would see him make twenty million over the next two seasons. Now I see why.

Good for him getting this kind of money, but it reeks of the old pre-CBA mentality on the front office's part.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm gonna work REAL HARD to become a basketball player, so I can get paid like Rashard Lewis!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Everything depends on Rashard now...If he decides to shut down all those critics saying he is overpaid and etc. then he can be a really superstar player and lead this young team far in playoffs...If he just settles down, and show up without any passion next season, then it is a disaster for every Magic fan...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Babir said:


> Everything depends on Rashard now...If he decides to shut down all those critics saying he is overpaid and etc. then he can be a really superstar player and lead this young team far in playoffs...If he just settles down, and show up without any passion next season, then it is a disaster for every Magic fan...


well put... thats what i've said... 

it's easy for everything to say the same exact thing (he's overpaid) right now... but if the season comes around and he does what you just mentioned... i won't care.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

*Five rules for managing the salary cap (and not paying Rashard the max)*



> They are popping the champagne corks in Orlando this week, celebrating the signing of Rashard Lewis to a six-year, $113 million deal.
> 
> Congratulations, Orlando. Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


Link

interesting view from Chad Ford. hope you guys enjoy the read.

I'm glad rashard is here... but ford definitely has some great points and explains why Otis doesn't know how to manage a team.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> *Five rules for managing the salary cap (and not paying Rashard the max)*
> 
> 
> Link
> ...



Really good read. I realize he`s ridiculously overpayed and we`re pretty much capped out for the next six years, but if Rashard brings in the wins, then I won`t be complaining.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

my thoughts exactly X


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

To many people sleep on Rashard. According my fantasy player ratings from last year, Lewis finished somewhre in the top 5, or at least he was there for the most of the season. I know it was just a fantasy league, but at the end of the day they ultimately reflect actual stats and player efficiency so it definately counts for something. I think he may be getting a little over-paid, but really its not as bad as some people are making it out to be. He will be a pretty solid addition to the Magic.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

Power_Ballin said:


> To many people sleep on Rashard. According my fantasy player ratings from last year, Lewis finished somewhre in the top 5, or at least he was there for the most of the season. I know it was just a fantasy league, but at the end of the day they ultimately reflect actual stats and player efficiency so it definately counts for something. I think he may be getting a little over-paid, but really its not as bad as some people are making it out to be. He will be a pretty solid addition to the Magic.


We cannot refer to someones game, through a fantasy game 

Overpayed? 
Thats a maybe, yes that's a lot of money. But look at him, he's still reletively young his got the body and the shot. His what I think is the perfect match for Dwight, and now we are a top team in the East. (go ahead, call me bias)

Last year, Rashard would've been dubbed, one of the most underrated in the league. What's happened to that, does that not mean anything? Yes his still the same player, yes his underrated. His now got the franchise on his hands, along with Dwight. This duo is lethal, and will they will establish themselves as one of the better duo's in the league.

Overpayed, maybe. But in terms of production, his got a better coach, better surroundings and better role. So of course comes a better sallary.


----------

